# Nasal snuff



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone use it?

I have some Ozona that came in a bomb package a year or two back. It's ok, the menthol isn't my thing, but I DO get the nice VA notes and wonder if anyone can suggest a non-menthol or unflavored variety to try?


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Never tried it, but have thought about it before. Only problem is I can't seem to find it anywhere locally. I bought snus thinking it to be the same thing...imagine the look on my face when I wondered "Now why do they put it in these little sacks? How are you supposed to inhale it?"


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> anyone use it?
> 
> I have some Ozona that came in a bomb package a year or two back. It's ok, the menthol isn't my thing, but I DO get the nice VA notes and wonder if anyone can suggest a non-menthol or unflavored variety to try?


I use nasal snuff from time to time when I can't smoke a pipe or just a change of pace. My experience is with the Poschl snuffs of which cheif bull and gleisherprise are my favs for mentholated snuff. IIRC Samuel Gawith has some good non-menthol snuffs but my 2 favs are McCrystal Anise and Fribourg & Treyer Prince's Special. If you want pure tobacco flavour go with toast, most snuff is flavoured/scented in some way whether mentholated or not.

BrSpiritus


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

I enjoy it, but I'm unaware of a good unflavored variety. I enjoy the mentholated stuff though, so I haven't spent a lot of time exploring others.

Matt


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Fribourg & Treyer Old Paris is a very good non mentholated blend. It is earthy. The tin aroma is somewhat similar to me, with Copenhagen snuff. The nasal aroma is of dried fruit and leather. Very very earthy. The grind (when i had it) was coarse. I've read that it is now medium which is still fine for a newer snuffer. It's character reminds me of what i imagine old snuff blends to be like.

:tu


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I enjoy the medicated snuffs as well. My faves are Ozona President and McChrystals O&G. FOt the unflavored stuff, I like F&T HDT, the Dutch Windmill Snuffs, and some good ole' Rooster Snuff.


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

Levi Garrett, available @ my local walmart and kroger.
Full tobacco flavor but be careful, it is a very fine powder.


----------



## Masterbrewer (Mar 15, 2010)

Tell me, I've never done this. Is this really an enjoyable thing or just another nicotine delivery system.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I would say both. For me, I really enjoy the menthol smell/taste.

As for the nicotine, I am sure some depend on it. I can go days without snuffs with no ill effects.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

"If you want to hang out//you better take her out//toccaine!"-Eric Clapton 

He was a fan of snuff, I think. lol

I've never tried snuff, but accidentally made my own once, when I ground my Black XX rope down to far, to powder. I didn't have the balls to try it, though, so I sprinkled it on other blends. lol

I did try chewing rope tobacco once. It was like the the most spicy Slim Jim, ever!

I deplore the idea of putting anything in my nose, though. I want to try it, its the only form of tobacco I haven't tried, nor do I know where to find any, other than online. 

I like my tobacco in this order:

Pipe (my favorite)
Cigar (nice, on occasion)
Chew (pretty damn good, sucks to chew around the city, though. lol)
Ciggerttes(its like a quick pipe, but not as tasty or even close to a pipe)

Don't know where snuff would rate. Somewhere between chew and cigs, I reckon.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I deplore the idea of putting anything in my nose, though.


If it makes you feel any better, you don't do "lines" or "snort" this stuff all the way into your sinuses. Just a little pinch between your fingertips, or small pea sized portions. Depends on how fine or moist the product is. All it takes is a very short, very gentle sniff. The goal is to keep it in the front of your nose.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like you'd be walking around with a baccy booger...I think I'll stick to pipes.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Sounds like you'd be walking around with a baccy booger...I think I'll stick to pipes.


You should see what comes out when I blow my nose a little bit after a snuff. Just lovely stuff :laugh:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not I. 

Chewing tobacco and nasal snuff are much too formidable formidable in nicotine delivery; and I would surely become a nicotine addict.

I smoke the pipe purely for flavor and ritual enjoyment, and can take it or leave it... and want to keep it that way!


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

I do love my snuff. I have about 20 different varieties in my storage box right now.
I don't use it for the nicotine, per se, but for the aroma.

And in the winter months I use a good mentholated to clear my sinuses.


----------



## Masterbrewer (Mar 15, 2010)

Lovin' this thread boys.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

If you're going to take snuff then a dark coloured paisley handkerchef is a must, anything light coloured and the first time you blow your nose it's going to look like you had the runs and ran out of toilet paper. 

I wish I had more snuff here with me as I just ran out and it's nice for a pick me up between pipes. Also heps keep me away from cigs. Now as to nicotene it really depends on the snuff as all are different. I find the German Smaltzlers to be low-med, english med-med high and American high. Beware the American snuffs like levi garett, that stuff is like talcum powder and too strong a sniff will blow the back of your head off and make you see stars. It's really ment to be dipped with a birch twig brush, but it still falls into the category of scotch snuff (ie very fine grind). I small tin of amerian snuff will last you half a lifetime unless you take a pinch and accidentally sneeze into the open tin like I did once... looked like the end man in an old minstrel show after that.

BrSpiritus


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

Scotch snuffs are some of my favorites.
My first snuff was levi garrett. It may not be the best to start off with but
if you take it with care it is very satisfying.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Elwin said:


> I do love my snuff. I have about 20 different varieties in my storage box right now.
> I don't use it for the nicotine, per se, but for the aroma.
> 
> And in the winter months I use a good mentholated to clear my sinuses.


Same here. It's all about the sensory stimulation. Most of the time i like non mentholated. However, nothing beats Poschl's Gletscherprise (peppermint) on a snow day. (just about the only motivation i have for shoveling snow.)

SnuffReviews.com [BETA]


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

I made the 'mistake' of buying a tin of Rooster a few months back.
According to the reviews, this was supposed to be the "King Bad-a$$" of all scotch snuffs.

*God Lord in Heaven! They weren't lyin'!*

It felt like someone had slammed a side of BBQed ribs into my face!
10 minutes later my heart was pounding like a trip hammer, and I swear I saw Jerry Garcia laughing at me through a red haze.

:hippie:

I only tried it 3 or 4 more times...

Just say no to Rooster.

ound:


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll throw my experience out there...I like it but I do find it tears up my nose a bit, so I seldom use it. I don't really love nicotine, its just novel to have a wonderful scent in your nostrils. It took me some practice, at first I sneezed it all out as soon I took it. 

Here are my quick reviews:
Wisons of Sharrow - Tom Buck: decent stuff, floral with a good nic hit - i tire of it quickly though. I hate the container it comes in, I spill some every time I open it.

Gawith, Haggarth & Co - Dry Orange: nice dry snuff with a citrus touch. too light in flavor for my indoor use, but outdoors in fresh air - perfectly lovely.

Fribourg & Treyer - French Carotte: Just disappointed in the scent, was hoping for lovely sandalwood like incense, but I always think of cat piss  Maybe it will improve with age (cheers to optimism).

Fribourg & Treyer - Old Paris: Good stuff, nice scent, fine and dry.

Fribourg & Treyer - Seville: OK, but I prefer Gawith Dry Orange.

Fribourg & Treyer - Santo Domingo: My favorite for scent, heavenly with discrete cedar and sandalwood and pronounced with violet, earthy and rich. Its more coarse and moist than the above. This is comfort and luxury for me.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Sounds like you'd be walking around with a baccy booger...I think I'll stick to pipes.


I laughed so hard I was in tears!


----------

